# Rosyth to Zeebrugge Ferry



## Tom S (Jul 22, 2006)

Superfast have announced they will replace the Suprfast X which has been sold with the Blue Star 1 early in the New Year Blue Star 1 Builtin 2001 has been employed on the Greece to Italy service
Tom


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Tom.

Last time I was "home", we took the superfast ferry Zeebrugge - Rosyth
both ways.
What a difference it made , driving only 90 minutes instead of the usual
8 hours to get to Gourock. Hope it keeps going.

JC


----------

